# اقتراع



## عاشقة المصطفى (2 يونيو 2008)

FONT="Comic Sans MS"]ملاحظة :اريد حوار جادل بعيد عن كل الشتائم والترهات
فنحن نريد الحوار الهادف لا الجدال الماجن 

وعليه 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم على من اتبع طريق الهدى المبين 
بسم الله الجبار المنتقم على من ضل سواء السبيل 

اللهم صلى وسلم على خير خلقك محمد واله وصحبه وسلم تسليما 

وبعد:

ان وجود المسلمين كاعضاء في المنتديات الكنيسة 

بشكل بديهيا للحوار معكم والاقناع بديننا كما تقنعون انتم بدينكم 

اريد ان اوضخ فكرة بسيطة على ان ديننا دين الحق وشامل 

هو اذ كنت انتم كمسيحين ستدخلون الجنة لانكم ىمنتم بسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام 

واليهود سيدخلون الجنة لانهم امنوا بسيدنا موسى عليه السلام 

فنحن كمسلمين نؤمن بهما الاثنين ونشهد انهم رسل من رب العز 

لكن في حالة اننا سندخل الجنة لكوننا صدقنا حبيب الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فانتم لم تؤمنوا به .... 

اترك التعليق لذوي العقول ...


لماذا كلما طرحنا موضوع تسخرون منا. اهذه ثقافتكم لنا علمنا ان اصحاب الديانات يقدسون مقدسات الاخرين لكن هنا لا نجد ذلك الا في حالة واحدة من احد الاعضاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


:t9::t9:

اكرر نحن نريد حوار هادف ولا اظن ان دعوتى هذه هى من ضعفنا بل هى من مكارم اخلاقنا كمسلمين لان نبينا نهانا عن السباب ولغو الكلام 



اترك المجال للمداخل الطيبة فقط


----------



## صوت الرب (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراع*

أولا نحن لا نفكر بالجنة نحن لا نحب ألله من أجل جنته
يكفي أن الروح القدس روح ألله يسكن فينا
و نشعر بقرب ألله و محبته الفائقة لنا و هذا يشعرنا بسعادة حقيقية
.
ثانيا في قول غريب أسمعه من الأحبة المسلمين و أرى أنهم مخدوعين جدا
و وجدتك تتكلمين عنه و هو :-


> هو اذ كنت انتم كمسيحين ستدخلون الجنة لانكم ىمنتم بسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام
> واليهود سيدخلون الجنة لانهم امنوا بسيدنا موسى عليه السلام
> فنحن كمسلمين نؤمن بهما الاثنين ونشهد انهم رسل من رب العز
> لكن في حالة اننا سندخل الجنة لكوننا صدقنا حبيب الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فانتم لم تؤمنوا به ....


عزيزتي من الخطأ أن تقولين انك كمسلمة ستدخلين الجنة
لأنك تؤمنين بعيسى
عزيزتي ان لم تؤمني أن المسيح صلب و حمل خطايا العالم
و أنك مفدية من المسيح بالصليب فلن تدخلي ملكوت ألله نهائيا
سواء ان آمنت بعيسى كما هو مذكور في القران أم لا
فعيسى ليس له أي دور لخلاصك 
.
ثالثا :- انا كمسيحي أفضل جهنم على جنة الاسلام
فأنا لست من هذا النوع من الرجال الذين
يفرحون بمعاشرة 72 حورية عين أمام عرش ألله 
فهذا يعتبر عذاب لقديسي ألله و مؤمنيه الطاهرين


----------



## عاشقة المصطفى (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراع*



> أولا نحن لا نفكر بالجنة نحن لا نحب ألله من أجل جنته
> يكفي أن الروح القدس روح ألله يسكن فينا
> و نشعر بقرب ألله و محبته الفائقة لنا و هذا يشعرنا بسعادة حقيقية



اكيد نحن نقول افتراض اذا كنا س......

لكن كيف تحسون بقرب الله ومحبته لكم ؟

اذا كنت اصلا ليس لكم علاقة مقربة معه...

اكيد انكم لا تحبون الله من اجل جنته ..لانكم اذا عرفت ان هناك جزاء للمؤمنين في جنة الخلد لكنت احرص على صلواتكم .ليس لديكم صلاة واحدة في الاسبوع الكل تقريبا لا يؤديها بحجة انها ليست فرض 
اذا كنتم لا تشكرون الله كيف سيجازيكم


----------



## عاشقة المصطفى (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراع*



> عزيزتي من الخطأ أن تقولين انك كمسلمة ستدخلين الجنة
> لأنك تؤمنين بعيسى
> عزيزتي ان لم تؤمني أن المسيح صلب و حمل خطايا العالم
> و أنك مفدية من المسيح بالصليب فلن تدخلي ملكوت ألله نهائيا
> ...



نحن نؤمن بعيسى كرسول من الله ليس هو الله 

نؤمن به كايماننا بكافة الرسل المبعوثون 
لماذا ليس لهو اي دور في خلاصى 
هو اكيد ليس له دور لكن المعنى عندكم مختلف نحن نؤمن به نبجله ولا نفرق بين الرسل هكذا اوصانا ديننا 

اما عن خلاصي فشفيعنا وشفيع العالمين محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام  ولن يكون لكم انتم نصيب في شفعاته لسبب المذكور مسبقا 

صحيح كلامك جنتنا هي جهنم بالنسبة لكم 
لا لشي الا لانكم كذبتم الرسل بما فيه عيسى عليه السلام فهو جاء في الانجيل مبشر برسول من بعده فكذبتموه واذيتم الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

يفرحون بمعاشرة 72 حورية عين أمام عرش ألله 

ياه انتم اليوم في دولكم كمسيحين لكم من العلاقات مع اكثر من 100 من ارذل النسوة تتخذون واحدة شرعية والاخريات من وارء الشرع وحكم الكنيسة تاتي اليوم لتقول هذا الكلام 
اتحداك ان يوجد مسيحي واحدة لا يعاشر اكثر من زوجته الشرعية ....ثم قارنهم بالحورية


----------



## عاشقة المصطفى (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراع*

بعدين مين الذي صلب المسيح


----------



## استفانوس (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراع*

ان كنت صادقة فعلا
عليك اولا ان تهيبي هذا الكلام لكل المسلمين
الذين لهم اسوة برسولهم والههم
الذي يلعن اليهود والنصارى ويحرض على قتلهم وسلبهم وانتهاك اعراضهم
الاية معكوسة سيدتي
هي للمسلمين وليس للمسيحيين
وعوضا ان تفتحي موضوع في زاوية الاقتراحات 
وتجعلي من الاسلام والمسلمين طيبون وضعفاء وانهم اهل سلم
ادخلي للحوار الاسلامي 
وجاوبي على الكم الهائل من المواضيع التي لاجواب لها
يغلق لاجل التقية فيه


----------



## My Rock (7 يونيو 2008)

حوار في قسم الأقتراحات؟
لا عتب فنحن نحاور مسلمة بنصف عقل

يحذف لاحقاً


----------

